
Schools Will Reopen in Japan in April - ekianjo
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/03/20/national/school-can-reopen-april-after-coronavirus-shurtdown/
======
mmhsieh
Just spent a month there. Sanitizer everywhere, masks everywhere; this was
already in the culture.

